# Facts on Farts



## DaveDragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Found this in another forum. 

http://www.heptune.com/farts.html


----------



## DZLife (Feb 14, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## boygenius (Feb 18, 2008)

you're so disgusting for even posting the link haha


----------



## boygenius (Feb 18, 2008)

I couldn't help but to lol at the question:

Do even movie stars fart?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 18, 2008)

boygenius said:


> you're so disgusting for even posting the link haha


Glad to be of service!!!! I'm always looking for weird news.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 25, 2008)

no no wait hold on. okay you took like 4 seconds of your life to give some humor?. since you suffered this sacrifice, ill sacrifice like 22 seconds on posting this replay saying "wow i just farted saying this post". and lol i sent this topic to my friend and it went allover myspace. its hilarious ill keep looking up at this. do movie stars fart are they serius?


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

Dave, you are SUCH a loser


----------



## DaveDragon (May 26, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Dave, you are SUCH a loser


What! You've never thought about farts?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Azaleah said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you are SUCH a loser
> ...



Honestly, not that deeply. But I have thought about other random things pretty deeply... like hair turning gray... how does it happen... like does the hair suddenly just stop being able to produce pigment? So would you have like a gray hair that was gray at the root but your normal color the rest of the way down? lol

I'm too young to know about graying... lol


----------



## DaveDragon (May 27, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> I'm too young to know about graying... lol


At your age thinking about farting and gray hair should be about the same priority.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 27, 2008)

Oh man that was funny as Hell. I love the one one that asked. Why do do your fingers stink after scratching your ass through 2 layers of clothing? God that was good. I still have tears in my eyes from laughing. Man I needed a good laugh.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 27, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Oh man that was funny as Hell. I love the one one that asked. Why do do your fingers stink after scratching your Donkey through 2 layers of clothing? God that was good. I still have tears in my eyes from laughing. Man I needed a good laugh.


I can't reread it, I'm at work. There was some funny sh*t there, pardon the pun.

I like to find funny/weird stories for a good laugh.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 27, 2008)

Oh man That was too good right there. That was Larry the Cable Guy funny. I like funny stuff too. Most of the stuff I think is funny others don't. LOL


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

I just read it again. wow.


----------

